# Bolt OTA vs Roamio OTA Vox, thoughts?



## GMAR (Aug 19, 2021)

New to the forum but I've been lurking for a few days. I'm cutting the cord soon and will use HD Antenna for local channels and then stream other content. I was looking at the Edge OTA version but the 2 tuner option seems limiting as I'd like to have two mini's as part of my configuration. That brings me to my question. I'm considering the Roamio TOA Vox and the Bolt OTA. Both would allow me to use multiple mini's, the Roamio is a tad older, the Bolt is newer but has the laptop hard drive and is susceptible to overheating. 

I do have a Moca network established in my home now, as I've been using Tivo through my cable provider. I also have the ability to use a wired network to connect the Tivo devices. 

I would appreciate advice on this matter.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I'd consider a 'Channels DVR' if your change involved purchase of TiVo hardware that you don't own now.

Channels - Channels DVR Server

I'm not familiar with any of the HD-Homerun hardware but depending upon your location I believe it could be a 'very interesting' adventure. I don't buy from Bezos but it's an easy link! I believe you can 'stack' the ATSC 1 HD Homerun tuners.

https://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HDHomeRun-Flex-ATSC-NextGen/dp/B092GCN9NL?ref_=ast_sto_dp


----------



## GMAR (Aug 19, 2021)

that's an interesting solution but I don't believe this will be the right solution for me. I do appreciate your response.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

GMAR said:


> that's an interesting solution but I don't believe this will be the right solution for me. I do appreciate your response.


The standard Bolt 500GB 4 tuner is your best bet since it can do Cable or OTA and has MoCA built in, they're easy to find online at a reasonable price with lifetime included.
There is no " Roamio OTA VOX" the Vox line was a later Bolt addition.


----------



## GMAR (Aug 19, 2021)

dianebrat said:


> The standard Bolt 500GB 4 tuner is your best bet since it can do Cable or OTA and has MoCA built in, they're easy to find online at a reasonable price with lifetime included.
> There is no " Roamio OTA VOX" the Vox line was a later Bolt addition.


Thank you


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

GMAR said:


> Thank you


I've been selling all my TiVos, each of which have the Lifetime Service added, and I'm down to my final 4 tuner 1TB BOLT, which I'm currently selling on eBay. This is the final box I'm selling. I also have it listed in our eBay Auction Central forum. Feel free to have a look if you'd like. The eBay auction ends this Sunday @ 10PM (Eastern): TiVo BOLT OTA 1TB w/Lifetime Service - $88 starting bid


----------



## GMAR (Aug 19, 2021)

mahermusic said:


> I've been selling all my TiVos, each of which have the Lifetime Service added, and I'm down to my final 4 tuner 1TB BOLT, which I'm currently selling on eBay. This is the final box I'm selling. I also have it listed in our eBay Auction Central forum. Feel free to have a look if you'd like. The eBay auction ends this Sunday @ 10PM (Eastern): TiVo BOLT OTA 1TB w/Lifetime Service - $88 starting bid


Thanks, I'll check out the listing.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> The standard Bolt 500GB 4 tuner is your best bet since it can do Cable or OTA and has MoCA built in, they're easy to find online at a reasonable price with lifetime included.
> There is no " Roamio OTA VOX" the Vox line was a later Bolt addition.


I thought the same thing until I researched it. There is a Roamio OTA VOX for sale at Amazon (currently unavailable) and it is listed under TiVo's listing. It is basically a Roamio OTA with a dongle included to make voice available. Tivo Customer Support Community Model number: TCD846000V (Roamio OTA VOX) TiVo VOX Remote with USB dongle and extension cable


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

pl1 said:


> I thought the same thing until I researched it. There is a Roamio OTA VOX for sale at Amazon (currently unavailable) and it is listed under TiVo's listing. It is basically a Roamio OTA with a dongle included to make voice available. Tivo Customer Support Community Model number: TCD846000V (Roamio OTA VOX) TiVo VOX Remote with USB dongle and extension cable
> 
> View attachment 61968


You can also buy one of these refurbed at Weaknees with or without the Vox feature.


----------

